# Need help with Rooting a Galaxy S



## czt (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi! I am looking forward to mod my friend's Samsung Galaxy S (Anycall/Korean).
I want to ask if I can apply the same rooting procedure on anycall version of galaxy s that is used to root the international version of galaxy s?
I want to root it, then flash a custom rom on it, preferably a jelly bean rom.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.

*Edit*: Never mind, For days I search, and when I posted a topic about it, I found the answer somewhere else.
Damn.








To any of the moderators: Please delete this thread.


----------



## vanessaxxxo (Sep 11, 2012)

What was the answer? I cant find anything about how to root the phone.


----------

